# FMT map contrast?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm having trouble seeing my Navionics satellite image overlay in the sun on my Lowrance HDS9 touch gen 2. Would FMT give me a brighter overlay? The unit is plenty bright on all the other screens.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

FMT is totally different from navionics with respect to Detail, Imagery and Navigation insight. If you are running Navionics or Garmin in challenging areas you are running blind by comparison. The imagery was all adjusted for brightness and contrast/color to make it easy to see on the water. It was all processed to much higher degree of clarity allowing zooming to as close as 50 to 100' without any pixilation. And all of the map features were corrected for accuracy and there are also lots of other features not included on the general reference charts such as signs, local buoys, and PVC stakes. FMT was created to be a totally different class of map that corrects all of the serious problems that continue to plague the general main stream charts. Navionics or Garmin chips for plotters are not even a close comparison. FMT is easy to see and there is no question about what to do no matter where you are. If you want to see side by side comparisons watch this long video which has demonstration comparisons throughout:


----------

